# Mounting bromeliads



## Deancos (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay so I am setting up a planted tank and want it to look great and be a nice thing to have in the bedroom however I am going to try and mount bromeliads and trailing plants onto the background so am here to ask which would be the best to use.
This looks nice and naturalistic but not sure how I would get them growing on it 
Zoo Med Cork Tile Background 30x45cm, NCB-2 | eBay 

and then the coco background which looks easy to grow on but worry it may look bland unless completely overgrown with plants.

Lucky Reptile Coco Background 50 cm, CBG-50 | eBay 

any help would be great feel free to offer alternatives and maybe even your own setups. Thanks


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cork bark would be fine but have you looked at tree fern panels?


----------



## Deancos (Jan 27, 2012)

I have but I heard they would be hard to alter and I need it to fit in a 30x45 exo terra would I be able to get some to fit or are they easy to cut? what makes them a better alternative?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I love the cork backing i've used it in a few vivs now awesome stuff, looks really good. To fit broms, use a screwdriver to make a hole, using the stem (if it has one) on the brom push it in and maybe hold it in place with a small blob of silcone or wedge it in. . 

ficus grows really well up the bark too. 

Jay


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> I love the cork backing i've used it in a few vivs now awesome stuff, looks really good. To fit broms, use a screwdriver to make a hole, using the stem (if it has one) on the brom push it in and maybe hold it in place with a small blob of silcone or wedge it in. .
> 
> ficus grows really well up the bark too.
> 
> Jay


 
Is it worth a little spagnum moss around the stem to help it bed in?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, just a bit as you don't want the brom to rot. 

Tree fern panels are easy to cut and you apply them in sections as they only come in smaller sizes. They grow moss better than most other backgrounds. Alternatively make your own background with GG and tree fern fibre on top.

Adam


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

joe1981 said:


> Is it worth a little spagnum moss around the stem to help it bed in?


It can really help them route. But to be honest the humidity in my tanks is often high enough that i dont bother. As if the base of the plant is not allowed to breeath and have good air circulation in high humidity tanks broms can often rot. As the rooting isn't important (roots only hold the plant in place) i often don't both much now. 

Jay


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

For mounting broms onto cork bark and branches, I usually anchor them using garden twine (the jute kind, not plastic), wrapping up the stem and any roots they might have to the wood surface. For backgrounds I would just make an opening and wedge them in.

Best,
Paul


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Paul112 said:


> For mounting broms onto cork bark and branches, I usually anchor them using garden twine (the jute kind, not plastic), wrapping up the stem and any roots they might have to the wood surface. For backgrounds I would just make an opening and wedge them in.
> 
> Best,
> Paul


I'm going to grab some driftwood partially bury it and leave and airgap underneath. Partially cover the wood in substrate and knock some holes through the wood to mount the broms. The root structure should never touch the substrate but be invisible from the front of the tank. Would air circulation be an issue the tank is humid 75% or so a chance of rot?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

joe1981 said:


> I'm going to grab some driftwood partially bury it and leave and airgap underneath. Partially cover the wood in substrate and knock some holes through the wood to mount the broms. The root structure should never touch the substrate but be invisible from the front of the tank. Would air circulation be an issue the tank is humid 75% or so a chance of rot?


not really sure what you mean. Broms are best attached higher up in the tank above the substrate 



















So the latter pic shows a brom wedged between a gap in the end of some wood, held in place with some garden wire (which you can't see) plus some moss to hide the wire. 

Jay


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sort of like a arch across the tank with the Broms placed in drilled holes through the wood. Hopefully they will be an inch above the substrate by the roots wont be visible from the front. Look almost like fake plants glued on.


----------

